
We’re All Frauds - dwynings
https://trackchanges.postlight.com/were-all-frauds-2fbd9b4440b6#.evbcgxrxv
======
jpeg_hero
> Yep, no one knows what they’re doing and we all kind of suck.

Don't tell that to the people the maintain the electric grid or the water
system!! I need my lights on!

Someone once asked me if I had imposer syndrome, I reflexively burst out
laughing. Whatever the opposite of that is, I've got it.

Don't get me wrong, I've gotten lucky as hell, but I had the skills ability
and insight to take advantage of the good fortune. And if I didn't get that
luck, I have no illusions that I'd still be a pauper (well, a prince in
pauper's clothes :).

I guess these "don't worry, chill" posts help people with impostor syndrome,
so that is fine, I just take objection to when they try to normalize it to
everybody.

